# Copyright/Trademark logo on every tee?



## CheeseHead05 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi,

I was wondering does it really matter if I put an R or TM on all merchandise displaying my logo? I mean if you go to my site, my logo has a TM. I see brands with the TM or R on there logo on almost everything.

Thanks


----------



## houjianisharon (Apr 20, 2015)

CheeseHead05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering does it really matter if I put an R or TM on all merchandise displaying my logo? I mean if you go to my site, my logo has a TM. I see brands with the TM or R on there logo on almost everything.
> 
> Thanks


I do think it really matters to put a R or TM on your logo. 
It is official certificated and your company will be more formal and be protected by law. And when I was your logo with a TM, maybe I will believe your more.
Hope my answer will help you. 
Have a good day.

Sharon from CSTOWN


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

Yes you have to display TM or R on brand logo. It will help you to protect your mark from being used by competitors or others. By this, you can stay unique in your industry & with exclusive rights, you can also take any legal actions if needed.


----------



## CheeseHead05 (Sep 10, 2013)

So u both would even put theTM/R on clothing?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

The ® symbol is for registered trademarks only. You should only use it if your logo is officially registered with the USPTO. If not, then use the ™ symbol. That is simply a public claim to the mark.

Using the symbols is important because it shows you are actively using the logo as a trademark and intend to protect it legally. It should definitely appear on your products, including clothing. That said, it doesn't have to appear on the main decoration of the clothing if you don't like the way it looks. Instead, you can have your logo (with the ® or ™) on the neck label and/or hang tag. This way it is on the garment but not in the design.


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

CheeseHead05 said:


> So u both would even put theTM/R on clothing?


Yes, 100% to become unique in web to print industry. I used it. You can check it on website.


----------



## kcsc15 (May 13, 2017)

so if I have not registered and paid for my trademark yet, I can put a TM by my logo until I get one officially eventually?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

kcsc15 said:


> so if I have not registered and paid for my trademark yet, I can put a TM by my logo until I get one officially eventually?


Yes. You want to do this to show first use in the relevant business sector. Honestly, I've never bothered to register mine, and just fly the TM.


----------



## Chollabay (Mar 17, 2019)

I have an order of transfers to purchase from CSTown in China. Is it safe to use though paypal and are the rhinestone studs as easy to iron on as the rhinestones? All my customers love the glitter!


----------



## Chewie12 (Oct 24, 2019)

Learning the ropes.

Looking through the forums on trademarks, as I am thinking of starting a small business but scared in doing so with no business background and still need to learn the trade.

Thank you all for sharing the difference between TM and R.


----------

